# [SOLVED] problem z CD-ROMem

## Godhand

Mam problem z CD-ROMem, keidy próbuję go otworzyć (np. klikając na ikonę) wyskakuje mi komunikat:

```

Właściwość ta dostępna jest jedynie z HAL
```

Może mi ktoś powiedzieć o co chodzi i jak to ew. naprawić?

PS. Generalnie mam 2 CD-Romy a widzi tylko jeden i wypluwa ten komunikat.Last edited by Godhand on Fri Apr 06, 2007 9:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pancurski

najlepiej dodać do /etc/make.conf dwie flagi: 

```
USE="hal dbus"
```

, a następnie przebudować cały system

```
 emerge --deep --update --newuse world
```

----------

## Godhand

Mam te flagi i od początku wszystko kompiluje przy takich ustawieniach

----------

## pancurski

hmm, też mam dwa cd-romy i działa wszystko wyśmienicie (uzywam gnome), może podasz wiecej info...jakiego używasz środowiska?

----------

## arek.k

Daj wynik 

```
# dmesg

# rc-update show
```

----------

## Godhand

frondziak zrobiłem jak napisałeś. Efekt jest taki, że po kązdej kompilacji czegokolwiek wyskakuje mi że "52 config files need to updating" , jeśli chcę ponownie uruchomić okmpa to się "zamyśla" na wieczność, a przy uruchamianiu gentoo wyskakują jakieś errory ;| A CD-ROM jak nie chodził tak nie chodzi  :Smile: 

Używam KDE.

arek.k, proszę:

```

 (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #1 Tue Mar 27 15:54:37 CEST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 000000000fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff3000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 65520) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->    65520

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->    65520

On node 0 totalpages: 65520

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 479 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 60945 pages, LIFO batch:15

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 VIAP4X                                ) @ 0x000f6100

ACPI: RSDT (v001 VIAP4X AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x0fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 VIAP4X AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x0fff3040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 VIAP4X AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 10000000:efff0000)

Detected 2399.764 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 65009

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 4096 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Memory: 255208k/262080k available (2626k kernel code, 6380k reserved, 1005k data

, 172k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffff8000 - 0xfffff000   (  28 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xd0800000 - 0xffff6000   ( 759 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xcfff0000   ( 255 MB)

      .init : 0xc0490000 - 0xc04bb000   ( 172 kB)

      .data : 0xc0390a18 - 0xc048c02c   (1005 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0390a18   (2626 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4802.24 BogoMIPS (lpj=2401121)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400

00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 0000000

0 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 09

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

 tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0005) - 462 Objects with 45 Devices 123 Methods 25 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c04cf3d0

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 1a00)

evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb2d0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 0F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 7 Wake, Enabled 1 Runtime GPEs

in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:..........................

.........................................

Initialized 25/25 Regions 13/13 Fields 20/20 Buffers 9/21 Packages (471 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:..

Executed 2 _INI methods requiring 1 _STA executions (examined 49 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by vt8235 PM

PCI quirk: region 0500-050f claimed by vt8235 SMB

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e8000000-e9ffffff

  PREFETCH window: e4000000-e7ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 4096)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@veritas.com>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 sec

onds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 2 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.57.

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp 0000:00:09.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp 0000:00:09.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 12

PCI: setting IRQ 12 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ

 12

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd0802000, 00:30:4f:38:43:84, IRQ 12

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: SAMSUNG SP0612N, ATA DISK drive

hdb: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GSA-H20L, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ATAPI CD-RW 52X24, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 117304992 sectors (60060 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdc: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.001.

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 12

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ

 12

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 12, io mem 0xea001000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ

 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000dc00

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ

 12

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 12, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ

 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 11, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: HID 062a:0000 as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [HID 062a:0000] on usb-0000:00:10.0-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

logibm.c: Didn't find Logitech busmouse at 0x23c

I2O subsystem v1.325

i2o: max drivers = 8

I2O Configuration OSM v1.323

I2O Bus Adapter OSM v1.317

I2O Block Device OSM v1.325

I2O ProcFS OSM v1.316

i2c /dev entries driver

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 172k freed

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ

 11

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:56:04 PDT

2006

Adding 530136k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:530136k

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ

 11

kobject_add failed for vcs1 with -EEXIST, don't try to register things with the

same name in the same directory.

 [<c0200376>] kobject_add+0x14c/0x175

 [<c02001c1>] kobject_set_name+0x29/0x92

 [<c02756ed>] class_device_add+0x9f/0x3c9

 [<c02000fd>] kobject_get+0xf/0x13

 [<c0275aa0>] class_device_create+0x79/0x99

 [<c0216274>] vcs_make_sysfs+0x3c/0x7e

 [<c021ae9e>] con_open+0x6f/0x7c

 [<c0211d39>] tty_open+0x179/0x2cd

 [<c0145e3e>] chrdev_open+0xc3/0xe8

 [<c014c170>] open_namei+0x25e/0x534

 [<c0145d7b>] chrdev_open+0x0/0xe8

 [<c0142afe>] __dentry_open+0xb4/0x17d

 [<c0142c41>] nameidata_to_filp+0x24/0x33

 [<c0142c82>] do_filp_open+0x32/0x39

 [<c0152854>] destroy_inode+0x28/0x37

 [<c015259c>] iput+0x64/0x66

 [<c0142ccb>] do_sys_open+0x42/0xc3

 [<c0142d85>] sys_open+0x1c/0x1e

 [<c0102b05>] sysenter_past_esp+0x56/0x79

 [<c038007b>] xprt_update_rtt+0x4e/0x5f

 =======================

kobject_add failed for vcsa1 with -EEXIST, don't try to register things with the

 same name in the same directory.

 [<c0200376>] kobject_add+0x14c/0x175

 [<c02001c1>] kobject_set_name+0x29/0x92

 [<c02756ed>] class_device_add+0x9f/0x3c9

 [<c02000fd>] kobject_get+0xf/0x13

 [<c0275aa0>] class_device_create+0x79/0x99

 [<c02162b1>] vcs_make_sysfs+0x79/0x7e

 [<c021ae9e>] con_open+0x6f/0x7c

 [<c0211d39>] tty_open+0x179/0x2cd

 [<c0145e3e>] chrdev_open+0xc3/0xe8

 [<c014c170>] open_namei+0x25e/0x534

 [<c0145d7b>] chrdev_open+0x0/0xe8

 [<c0142afe>] __dentry_open+0xb4/0x17d

 [<c0142c41>] nameidata_to_filp+0x24/0x33

 [<c0142c82>] do_filp_open+0x32/0x39

 [<c0152854>] destroy_inode+0x28/0x37

 [<c015259c>] iput+0x64/0x66

 [<c0142ccb>] do_sys_open+0x42/0xc3

 [<c0142d85>] sys_open+0x1c/0x1e

 [<c0102b05>] sysenter_past_esp+0x56/0x79

 [<c038007b>] xprt_update_rtt+0x4e/0x5f

 =======================

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

```

----------

## Godhand

Dokładniej: po poradzie poprzedniej mam teraz tak że przy włączaniu kompa wyskakuje:

edevd-event [tutaj numerek] run-program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_vum_devd' failed

edevd-event [tutaj numerek] run-program: exec of program hotplugd failed

numerek idzie od 0 do 6000 z hakiem zatrzymuje się, uruchamia się KDE. Jak chcę wyłączyć kompa lub uruchomić ponownie to komunikaty lecą dalej tym razem od 6000 w górę już w nieskończoność....

Ten problem jest znacznie poważniejszy niż CD-ROM więc... pomóżcie....

----------

## arek.k

 *Godhand wrote:*   

> frondziak zrobiłem jak napisałeś. Efekt jest taki, że po kązdej kompilacji czegokolwiek wyskakuje mi że "52 config files need to updating" 

 

To znaczy tylko tyle, że po kompilacji/kompilacjach nie wykonywałeś etc-update. Ja na twoim miejscu miałbymnadzieję, że nadpisze ci większość tych plików samodzielnie, bo edycja ponad 50 plików konfiguracyjnych nie należy do przyjemności.

 *Godhand wrote:*   

> jeśli chcę ponownie uruchomić okmpa to się "zamyśla" na wieczność, a przy uruchamianiu gentoo wyskakują jakieś errory ;|

 

Jest to IMHO spowodowane tym, co opisałem powyżej, czyli tym, że nowe wersje programów (jakie poinstalowałeś) wymagają innych plików konfiguracyjnych, a ty zmuszasz je do używania starych wersji, bo nie wykonałeś etc-update (można też stosować do tego jakieś inne narzędzie, którego nazwę zapomniałem).

 *Godhand wrote:*   

> arek.k, proszę:
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Powyżej (z tego co zrozumiałem) twierdzisz, że wykrywa ci tylko 1 cdrom. Ja jednak widzę, że system wykrywa 2 - /dev/hdb i /dev/hdc.

Jak rozumiem chodziło ci o to, że nie pokazuje obydwu ikon (CD) w kde? Tu by się przydał listing: 

```
# cat /etc/fstab
```

Pokaż też wynik 

```
# rc-update show
```

 (o który wcześniej prosiłem).

 *Godhand wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> edevd-event [tutaj numerek] run-program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_vum_devd' failed
> 
> ...

 

Jeśli chodzi o błąd, który "dodatkowo" opisałeś powyżej, to powtórzę jeszcze raz - na moje jest to wina zaniedbania etc-update, więc najpierw "uaktualnij" te pliki konfiguracyjne, a później można się dalej bawić (może coś skopałeś w konfiguracji jądra  :Wink: ).

----------

## Godhand

Ufff, zrobiłem etc-update i pomogło. Dzięki wielkie. Nie wiem czemu tak się stało przed przekompilowaniem nic nie wymagało update'u.

Ale wracając...

rc-update show:

```

alsasound | boot

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

                 xdm |      default

```

cat /etc/fstab:

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/BOOT              /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda2               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda3               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0

```

Faktycznie chodzi mi o to że jest 1 ikonka i na niej wyskakuje "Właściwość ta dostępna jest tylko z HAL".

PS. Sorry jeśli zadaję trywialne pytania, wcześniej siedziałem na Ubuntu i trochę się jeszcze czuję zagubiony z Gentoo ale nie mam zamiaru z niego rezygnować  :Smile:  Kto pyta nie błądzi  :Smile: 

----------

## vutives

Zrób 

```
rc-update add hald default
```

 Co do cdroma to można dodać drugi wpis w fstab. Może wygladać np. tak: 

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/cdrom1     auto            noauto,ro,user  0 0
```

Last edited by vutives on Thu Apr 05, 2007 6:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pancurski

Jeśli chodzi o gnome to dzięki hal i dbus nie trzeba  mieć żadnych wpisów dotyczących cdromów w /etc/fstab....co do kde to chyba jest tak samo, poczytaj to:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_D-BUS%2C_HAL%2C_KDE_media:/

no i powodzenia z gentoo :], i pamiętaj że dostępna dokumentacja jest rewelacyjna

----------

## arek.k

 *Godhand wrote:*   

> Ufff, zrobiłem etc-update i pomogło. Dzięki wielkie. Nie wiem czemu tak się stało przed przekompilowaniem nic nie wymagało update'u.

 

Jesteś tego pewny? Zresztą jeśli upgradeowałeś dużo aplikacji, to dużo plików konfiguracyjnych było do podmiany.

 *Godhand wrote:*   

> Faktycznie chodzi mi o to że jest 1 ikonka i na niej wyskakuje "Właściwość ta dostępna jest tylko z HAL".

 

Jeśli chodzi ci o ikonkę w "Mój komputer", czy jaki tam u ciebie jest opis ikony "sysinfo:/" na pulpicie, to tam są pokazywane (przynajmniej u mnie) tylko zamontowane płyty, więc w "najgorszym przypadku" nie będze tam pokazywane nic. Poza tym nic dziwnego, że wywala ci błąd dotyczący hala, skoro nie masz go zainstalowanego i uruchomionego.

 *Godhand wrote:*   

> rc-update show:
> 
> ```
> 
> alsasound | boot
> ...

 

Jeśli bawisz sie tylko w kde (nie bawisz sie za dużo w konsoli, lub potrafisz ręcznie montować cd  :Wink: ), to wystarczy ci hal. Możesz też spróbować poczytać i ivman (chociaz osobiście na razie odradzam, bo bywają z nim różne problemy).

Czyli instalacja hala i dodawanie do domyślnego poziomu uruchamiania powinno pomóc: 

```
# emerge -av sys-apps/hal

# rc-update add hald default
```

 Ewentualnie ręcznie możesz uruchomić hala: 

```
# /etc/init.d/hald start
```

 ale, aby startował wraz z systemem trzeba go dodać do domyślnego poziomu uruchamiania.

 *Godhand wrote:*   

> cat /etc/fstab:
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Drugą przyczyną widocznego tylko 1 cdrom (w pewnym sensie) może byc fakt, że tylko jeden masz w /etc/fstab. /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 jest tylko linkiem na jedno z urządzeń, więc możesz albo odszukać drugie urządzenie, albo podać bezporednie ścieżku do urządzeń, czyli:

```
...

/dev/hdc      /mnt/cdrom1      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/hdd      /mnt/cdrom2      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0
```

No i utworzyć odpowiednie katalogi cdrom1 i cdrom2 w /mnt

Chociaż jeśli już będziesz miał hala to chyba nie potrzeba obu tych wpisów (napędy bedą montowane w /media).

 *Godhand wrote:*   

> PS. Sorry jeśli zadaję trywialne pytania, wcześniej siedziałem na Ubuntu i trochę się jeszcze czuję zagubiony z Gentoo ale nie mam zamiaru z niego rezygnować  Kto pyta nie błądzi 

 

Masz rację (i w sumie popieram - lapiej zapytać niż nie wiedzieć), ale też można by powiedzieć: "Kto CZYTA nie błądzi", więc pomijając już nawet ten wątek polecam lekturę wszelkich dokumentacji gentoo - na początek to. Można się tam na prawde sporo nauczyć.

EDIT:

Już część odpowiedzi się pojawiła, ale niech i ten mój post zostanie, może coś koledzy przeoczyli, to się uzupełni  :Wink: .

----------

## Godhand

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jesteś tego pewny? Zresztą jeśli upgradeowałeś dużo aplikacji, to dużo plików konfiguracyjnych było do podmiany.
> 
> 

 

No przynajmniej na tyle, że wcześniej nie wyskakiwał komunikat że coś potrzebuje update'u  :Smile: 

Cd-Rom już działa bardzo dziękuję wszystkim, którzy się przyłączyli do próby pomocy  :Smile: 

Co do hala to się dziwię, bo instalowałem go wg. (w ogóle całą instalację robiłem według) handbooka gentoo właśnie.

Staram się pisać raczej wtedy kiedy już nie mogę znaleźć odpowiedzi. Jak widać hal okazał się nie zainstalowany.

PS. Mam jeszcze jeden problem natury graficznej szukałem na forum nie tylko Gentoo, ale jakoś nie znalazłem. Po zainstalowaniu beryla pół ekrany mam czarne a drugie pół w dziwnych kolorach (jakby tryb 256-kolorowy) pasek się rozjeżdża w dziwne paski itp.

Jedyną odpowiedzią na to jaką znalazłem to zmiana na 16-bitowy kolor. Mnie to niestety nie pomogło. Może ktoś spotkał się z tym i wie co zrobić?

I to by było chyba na tyle moich problemów z Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## arek.k

Jeśli chodzi o konfigurację beryla, to jeśli nie znalazłeś odpowiedzi, musisz założyć nowy wątek. IMHO beryl jest wrażliwy na drivery i konfigurację, więc kazdy ma z nim inny problem. Trzeba tylko robiś kopie plików konfiguracyjnych (działających) i kombinować ile sie da.

Jeśli chodzi o cdrom - jeśli wszystko działa to daj [SOLVED], bo ułatwi to innym znalezienie rozwiązania (w razie czego).

----------

